# 2 photos side by side?



## birdfish (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out how to get 2 photos side by side like this.








I have looked and looked and can't figure this out. I am using Photoshop Elements 9. Can anyone post detailed instructions on how to do this? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TampaSVT (Oct 25, 2011)

With Photoshop(or most photo software), you can create a new image that is 2048x768 (twice the width of your images).

Let's say your photos are 1024x768.  Just copy and paste them side-by-side and flatten the image.


Rich


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 25, 2011)

Even bare-bones Microsoft Paint can do it.


----------



## birdfish (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help!!


----------

